# 2022-23 Around College Hoops



## Jason Svoboda

It's basketball season!


----------



## BlueBleeder

Just some interesting facts. The team that just beat Louisville, Lenoir-Rhyne, plays in the same conference as Tusculum does as well as coach Schertz's old school Lincoln Memorial in the SAC. Tusculum was picked in a tie for 3rd while Lenoir-Rhyne was 6th in the preseason poll. Seems like some real good ball is played in that SAC.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sports Illustrated's complete NCAA Div I MBB rankings

https://www.si.com/college/2022/11/02/ranking-every-team-in-college-basketball-unc-gonzaga


The Valley

Drake - 1st
Bradley - 2nd
So Illinois - 3rd
Murray Not-A-State - 4th
Bellmont - 5th
Missouri St - 6th
The Indiana State Sycamores - 7th
No Iowa - 8th
Illinois St - 9th
Valparaiso - 10th
Ill-Chicago - 11th
Moores Hill College - 12th


----------



## sycamore tuff

Not much love for drake and rest of mvc


----------



## Gotta Hav

Just in case you missed this huge smack down. LOL!  









						Bellarmine stuns Louisville: Kenny Payne's season-opening clunker draws national media reaction
					

...




					247sports.com


----------



## Gotta Hav

Okay JS, time to promote ISU Basketball to the students.   Here's how Michael Lewis is doing it at Ball State.


----------



## Gotta Hav

And just how bad of a talent is Louisville's new head coach Kenny Payne?    At the current rate of getting his ass kicked, he'll be fired by mid-season.

Besides new to D1 basketball Bellarmine beating Payne's Louisville Cardinals just three days ago, Wright State also beats the dirty birds today.     LOL!


----------



## Bluethunder

Alcorn State wins at Wichita state by 9.

oops


----------



## 4Q_iu

Anyone else enjoying the upset in Nashville Colo Buffs 78 - Tenn Puke Orange 66  🤣🤣


----------



## landrus13

Penn State up 31-26 on Butler at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

Stetson, with 3 Indiana high school products on their team, Luke Brown, the Blackmon kid from Marion, and a kid from Monrovia, just beat the University of South Florida at USF 68-67

Luke was the leading scorer again with 20 points, he was their leading scorer in their win over Florida State too. It's too bad we don't have Brown with Josh Schertz's system, he'd score a gazillion points a game.


----------



## dino

Social media really making a big deal about iupui vs Chicago state. 2 of the worst teams in d1 going head to head. Almost wish I was there…

My favorite tweet so far.


----------



## Bluethunder

Louisville sucks and the coach they hired might not last the season.

Horrible team, horrible coaching and scumbag program.

Just lost to App State 61-60.


----------



## pbutler218

Wisconsin only up by 6 points over Green Bay in second half.


----------



## treeman

Louisville is 0-3 with loses to Bellarmine 67-66, Wright State 73-72, App State 61-60. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> Stetson, with 3 Indiana high school products on their team, Luke Brown, the Blackmon kid from Marion, and a kid from Monrovia, just beat the University of South Florida at USF 68-67
> 
> Luke was the leading scorer again with 20 points, he was their leading scorer in their win over Florida State too. It's too bad we don't have Brown with Josh Schertz's system, he'd score a gazillion points a game.


SEMO beat USF in Tampa last week by 3 pts, so not much of a yardstick. They play @ UE tonight.


----------



## Just A Fan

Lots of upsets this season early


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Toledo dropped triple digits on Oakland tonight, 112-90. It's too bad we're not in the other side of the bracket because in watching games so far, I think us and them are probably the top 2 teams going into the Gulf Coast Showcase.









						Oakland vs. Toledo - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 16, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the Oakland Golden Grizzlies vs. Toledo Rockets NCAAM basketball game on November 16, 2022




					www.espn.com


----------



## BlueBleeder

Toledo has been impressive so far. They are averaging about 100 PPG through 3 games. It would be a chance for a nice win for us as long as we get past ECU first.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Toledo dropped triple digits on Oakland tonight, 112-90. It's too bad we're not in the other side of the bracket because in watching games so far, I think us and them are probably the top 2 teams going into the Gulf Coast Showcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland vs. Toledo - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 16, 2022 | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN for the box score of the Oakland Golden Grizzlies vs. Toledo Rockets NCAAM basketball game on November 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


They’ll be by far the best team we’ll play in the non-con, assuming we get the chance.


----------



## landrus13

Texas absolutely destroyed Gonzaga last night. Gonzaga has not looked like the #2 team in the nation so far. They play Kentucky coming up too.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> They’ll be by far the best team we’ll play in the non-con, assuming we get the chance.


Very likely so but given an oracle has decreed all non-conf games meaningless, maybe HC JS should cancel not only the toledo game but all participation in future MTEs... just a thought


----------



## Jason Svoboda

landrus13 said:


> Texas absolutely destroyed Gonzaga last night. Gonzaga has not looked like the #2 team in the nation so far. They play Kentucky coming up too.



Holmgren was a unicorn and they have nobody on the roster like him. Hell, few in college hoops are like him. Closest thing is probably the Victor W kid in the G-League.


----------



## Just A Fan

Green Bay got beat by 15 today by Queens University   
Colorado smoking #24 Texas A&M in the 2nd half


----------



## Just A Fan

Colorado beats #24 Texas A&M 103-75
Queens University beats Green Bay 81-65 (GB now 0-4)
Virginia Tech beats Penn State 61-59


----------



## jturner38

Just A Fan said:


> Green Bay got beat by 15 today by Queens University
> Colorado smoking #24 Texas A&M in the 2nd half


Queens moved up to division 1 this year. But GB just isn’t good this year. Chicago State is a better team and that’s saying something LOL


----------



## landrus13

Jason Svoboda said:


> Holmgren was a unicorn and they have nobody on the roster like him. Hell, few in college hoops are like him. Closest thing is probably the Victor W kid in the G-League.


I don't think Zaga has any NBA prospects on their roster besides Timme and I don't think he's an NBA guy either.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

landrus13 said:


> I don't think Zaga has any NBA prospects on their roster besides Timme and I don't think he's an NBA guy either.



Strawther is a NBA caliber player. Still needs to work on his finishing but he has really developed there. Likely a late 2nd to high 1st depending on how he performs in the team invites. Timme will get a camp invite but I agree... may sneak into the late 2nd.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Lobos and Aggies postpone today's game

https://www.espn.com/mens-college-b...new-mexico-basketball-game-postponed-shooting


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Lobos and Aggies postpone today's game
> 
> https://www.espn.com/mens-college-b...new-mexico-basketball-game-postponed-shooting




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594065052251787264


----------



## treeman

what in the world is going on lately?!?


----------



## 4Q_iu

treeman said:


> what in the world is going on lately?!?



Lately??

Define "lately"?


----------



## landrus13

Gonzaga abuses Kentucky tonight and wins 88-72.


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola and their young coach seem to be getting a reality check. Now that they have lost all of their 23-24 year old seniors, they aren’t doing so well.

Just finished last in their MTE by going 0-3 and set a new record for most turnovers in a game. In either the second or third game of the tournament they turned the ball over on 45% of their possessions.  

They are looking at a last place finish in the A-10 this year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Loyola and their young coach seem to be getting a reality check. Now that they have lost all of their 23-24 year old seniors, they aren’t doing so well.
> 
> Just finished last in their MTE by going 0-3 and set a new record for most turnovers in a game. In either the second or third game of the tournament they turned the ball over on 45% of their possessions.
> 
> They are looking at a last place finish in the A-10 this year.



Hopefully the jump was worth it. I'd bet Wichita State, no matter grandstanding fans do, would prefer to still be in the Valley.


----------



## treeman

Wasn't sold on Valentine with Loyola last year. They still had a solid core or players that knew how to win and that's what carried them to a good season, I could of coached them to 15 wins. Loyola had their unicorn in Krutwig, now that he is history a drop is going to take place. I see them as an average-at-best A10 program going forward. Kind of similar situation with Valpo entering the Valley. Had their coach and their player (Alec Peters in Valpos case) that took them to a high level, went to a "better" conference without said player and coach...not a recipe for success.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The grass isn't always greener...


----------



## BlueBleeder

WOW....at the first media timeout UMKC is up 13-2 over Toledo!


----------



## BlueBleeder

At the under 12 Timeout, Toledo has stabilized a bit with some substitutions.  Rockets upping the pressure and starting to hit shots.  Roos still up though 15-9.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hopefully the jump was worth it. I'd bet Wichita State, no matter grandstanding fans do, would prefer to still be in the Valley.



Still don't miss them, fans or arrogant coaches and players


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueBleeder said:


> At the under 12 Timeout, Toledo has stabilized a bit with some substitutions.  Rockets upping the pressure and starting to hit shots.  Roos still up though 15-9.



Lead is gone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UMKC is fighting hard but they are just poor at closing out on shooters.

Watched them vs KSU the other day and they fought the entire game so if Toledo stops hitting 3s, they may upset them.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Yep...Toledo has roared back, but UMKC is hanging tough.  ROOS UP 33-30 2:20 left 1st half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueBleeder said:


> Yep...Toledo has roared back, but UMKC is hanging tough.  ROOS UP 33-30 2:20 left 1st half.



Demoralizing last minute there for UMKC.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Shot clock issues?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Toledo not liking aggressive defense. UMKC up a deuce with 5 to play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Shot clock issues?



I think they were just blocking Giannis from shooting FTs during the break.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Toledo not liking aggressive defense. UMKC up a deuce with 5 to play.



0-0 with 4:30 to play. Anyone's game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Man, Toledo leaving the hot hand WIDE open.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This kid is having a career day. Literally can't miss. 7 of 9 from floor, 3-4 from 3 and 11-12 from FT. 









						RayQuawndis Mitchell Stats, News, Bio | ESPN
					

Latest on Kansas City Roos guard RayQuawndis Mitchell including news, stats, videos, highlights and more on ESPN




					www.espn.com


----------



## Huff77

not looking good for the rockets


----------



## skdent1414

If UMKC holds on I definitely don’t want to see Toledo in that losers bracket tomorrow. Let’s go!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Toledo 0-7 from 3 in 2nd half. That's your game, folks.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Sure didn't see this happening.  

UMKC 72
TOLEDO 65 
2:00 to play


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Toledo 0-7 from 3 in 2nd half. That's your game, folks.



0-9 now. 

They were 7-16 in the first half.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

When UMKC is shooting FTs, HCJS is scouting with Williams along Toledo baseline.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UMKC with 11 point lead (tied for largest lead of game) with 1:36 to go. Close to being a sharpie I think.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow.  Didn't see that coming...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> 0-9 now.
> 
> They were 7-16 in the first half.



0-11. Man, hope the rims are open for us.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Well....hopefully we can come out play well, and move on and be in the drivers' seat toward a Showcase Championship.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

83-71 UMKC over Toledo.

First D1 win for Marvin Menzies at UMKC. Former coach of UNLV and New Mexico.



			StatBroadcast Live Stat Feed


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> 83-71 UMKC over Toledo.
> 
> First D1 win for Marvin Menzies at UMKC. Former coach of UNLV and New Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> StatBroadcast Live Stat Feed


Effing Toledo!

We better not follow the Rockets' suit.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Other side of the bracket boxes:

Drexel 59, UTA 38 - Barn burner. 









						UT Arlington vs. Drexel - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 21, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the UT Arlington Mavericks vs. Drexel Dragons NCAAM basketball game on November 21, 2022




					www.espn.com
				




FGCU 82, NKU 61









						Florida Gulf Coast vs. Northern Kentucky - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 21, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the Florida Gulf Coast Eagles vs. Northern Kentucky Norse NCAAM basketball game on November 21, 2022




					www.espn.com


----------



## Huff77

Toledo in trouble again.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Under 8 TO East Carolina leading Toledo 60-53.  ECU has caught fire from 3 point range the last couple minutes and is creating a llittlebreathing room, but still plenty of time left.  This is a good game.


----------



## Huff77

Caught fire is an understatement.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Yeah that stretch there was down right ridiculous.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Under 4 TO 

ECU 74
TOLEDO 61


----------



## pbutler218

Wow....Is Toledo really not good?..... or is ECU better than people thought? This might make our win more impressive!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Maybe ECU was better than we realized and that ends up being a great win for us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I could not imagine living in Louisville right now.


----------



## pbutler218

Jason Svoboda said:


> I could not imagine living in Louisville right now.


Dumpster fire 🔥


----------



## skdent1414

Northern Kentucky/Toledo in 7th place game. Who picked that outcome?


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> I could not imagine living in Louisville right now.


If they keep playing like this, they might find themselves on the bubble....


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> 83-71 UMKC over Toledo.
> 
> First D1 win for Marvin Menzies at UMKC. Former coach of UNLV and New Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> StatBroadcast Live Stat Feed


He was the head coach at New Mexico State....not New Mexico.









						Marvin Menzies - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dino

Must watch!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595523281901133825


----------



## 4Q_iu

Ignorance run amok

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mo...sedgntp&cvid=b23f1450f23e482e8d08f852bd5a20ce


----------



## sycamorebacker

He had Pooh Bear on his jersey and doesn't like people talking about his name?

Maybe every time an Italian player is in the game the announcers should explain the heritage of being Italian.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Anybody see the stupidity in the Iowa game?  The announcer said the shot clock didn't start the same time the game clock did.  The shot clock does not have tenths of seconds.  Then they said the shot clock could have 3.9 when it says 3.  Talk about stupid.  When it says 3, it has to have LESS THAN 3!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596673652631928832


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> He had Pooh Bear on his jersey and doesn't like people talking about his name?
> 
> Maybe every time an Italian player is in the game the announcers should explain the heritage of being Italian.



His name is Poor Bear, not Pooh Bear; Isaiah Poor Bear-Chandler.

https://goshockers.com/sports/mens-basketball/roster/isaiah-poor-bear-chandler/7222

a walk-on from Omaha, who has split his college career between the Mavericks and Shockers


----------



## 4Q_iu

4Q_iu said:


> Ignorance run amok
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mo...sedgntp&cvid=b23f1450f23e482e8d08f852bd5a20ce



Ignorance 2.0

Judah Mintz and a punk move

https://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/recap/_/gameId/401482978


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> His name is Poor Bear, not Pooh Bear; Isaiah Poor Bear-Chandler.
> 
> https://goshockers.com/sports/mens-basketball/roster/isaiah-poor-bear-chandler/7222
> 
> a walk-on from Omaha, who has split his college career between the Mavericks and Shockers


I must have misunderstood.  I thought they said he had Pooh Bear on his jersey.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I just found out that Braden Smith at PU wanted to go to IU and they did NOT offer.  That's like Carson Steele at BSU, who is one of the best running backs in the country was not offered by IU or PU as a RB.


----------



## Bluethunder

Purdue looked really, really good today.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Purdue looked really, really good today.



Painter is a hell of a coach IMO. Wins vs West Virginia, Gonzaga and Duke is as good of a  three game win stretch as you will see in the NCAA Tournament in a given year let alone your non-conference.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Painter is a hell of a coach IMO. Wins vs West Virginia, Gonzaga and Duke is as good of a  three game win stretch as you will see in the NCAA Tournament in a given year let alone your non-conference.


Painter is TOTALLY underrated.  His career record at PU (and before) is phenomenal, and he doesn't get HS all-americans. 
Look at the number of home-grown players on his team this year.
Two Mr Basketballs, but IU didn't even want one of them.


----------



## Bluethunder

sycamorebacker said:


> Painter is TOTALLY underrated.  His career record at PU (and before) is phenomenal, *and he doesn't get HS all-americans.*
> Look at the number of home-grown players on his team this year.
> Two Mr Basketballs, but IU didn't even want one of them.


This ^

Imagine what Painter could do with a team of Kansas, Kentucky, Duke, UNC etc recruits.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

A lot of parity in college basketball this year… UNC about to get beat in 4th OT. 2 losses for Gonzaga and UNC - to 5 teams this early. Wild. Tennessee also took care of a really impressive Kansas team the other night.


----------



## Gotta Hav

The MVC could go 5-0 today.   Evansville plays tonight at 7:30









						MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard




					www.espn.com


----------



## Bluethunder

Gotta Hav said:


> The MVC could go 5-0 today.   Evansville plays tonight at 7:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


Just goes to show you how strong the MVC is this year.

Right?…….Right?…….(cough)…….Right?


----------



## meistro

Gotta Hav said:


> The MVC could go 5-0 today.   Evansville plays tonight at 7:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


The last two days of games has been much better.


----------



## meistro

On another note. I see Sean Miller is coaching again. You know what they say about cheaters


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I must have misunderstood.  I thought they said he had Pooh Bear on his jersey.



the idiot announcers WERE saying that it was Pooh Bear -- hence the idiot designation


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I just found out that Braden Smith at PU wanted to go to IU and they did NOT offer.  That's like Carson Steele at BSU, who is one of the best running backs in the country was not offered by IU or PU as a RB.



the boilers probably didn't have "room" after they brought in that Mockobee kid as a walk-on -- he's been a shock for them


----------



## Bluethunder

If you have ESPN 2 turn it on and watch five minutes of Louisville. It’s hard to believe that this is a program that has fallen this hard. While I have no sympathy for them it is still surprising how awful they are.

two times this half guys have dribbled off their own leg out of bounds. Once a guy went to hand the ball to a teammate and it got stolen. Has to be the worst P5 team I have ever seen


----------



## Gotta Hav

Bluethunder said:


> If you have ESPN 2 turn it on and watch five minutes of Louisville. It’s hard to believe that this is a program that has fallen this hard. While I have no sympathy for them it is still surprising how awful they are.
> 
> *two times this half guys have dribbled off their own leg out of bounds. Once a guy went to hand the ball to a teammate and it got stolen. *Has to be the worst P5 team I have ever seen


Were any of them R.T. Green's grandkids?   Very few on here ever got see R.T. play at ISU.  I did, and when he came in, it was all of the above and more.   How he ever got a scholarship to play for the Sycamores was beyond me.    R.T. was Steve Green's older brother.  Steve Green was Bobby Knight's 1st recruit.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Just to get this on your radar, we travel to Keegan-Michael Key's alma mater Du'qu-es-ne on December 17th

Former Sycamore Tre Williams is a 5th year Junior there and is averaging 8.1 points and 4.9 rebounds a game.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

Gotta Hav said:


> Just to get this on your radar, we travel to Keegan-Michael Key's alma mater Du'qu-es-ne on December 17th
> 
> Former Sycamore Tre Williams is a 5th year Junior there and is averaging 8.1 points and 4.9 rebounds a game.


5th year junior.......  To quote the movie Tommy Boy, " A lot of people go to college for 7 years, they are called Doctors" LOL!!!!


----------



## BlueBleeder

Gotta Hav said:


> Just to get this on your radar, we travel to Keegan-Michael Key's alma mater Du'qu-es-ne on December 17th
> 
> Former Sycamore Tre Williams is a 5th year Junior there and is averaging 8.1 points and 4.9 rebounds a game.


Honestly, I am a little concerned about this game. Hopefully we play well and give ourselves a chance, but if we escape Pittsburgh with a win that will be a hell of a win!


----------



## ISUCC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Neese on crutches





BlueBleeder said:


> Honestly, I am a little concerned about this game. Hopefully we play well and give ourselves a chance, but if we escape Pittsburgh with a win that will be a hell of a win!


You should see Duquesne's home schedule, I don't know how they got so many good home games, it's very impressive


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueBleeder said:


> Honestly, I am a little concerned about this game. Hopefully we play well and give ourselves a chance, but if we escape Pittsburgh with a win that will be a hell of a win!



They got Dae Dae Grant from Miami who is essentially their Voss and shoots high volume. Option #2 seemed to be whomever was hitting that game.

Watched them twice and I'm not sure how good they are. They play Ball State this weekend so hoping to get some equalization out of that.

The games I watched it seemed like everyone they had was like 6'6"-6'7" or so.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Yeah, thats a hell of a schedule they put together. I see Ball State travels there Saturday. Perhaps a decent measuring stick to see how we might fare....but often times thats fools gold trying to do that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watching Northern Illinois vs Idaho. We play NIU here in a few weeks. Slow and plodding pace thus far.









						Northern Illinois vs. Idaho | Watch ESPN
					

Stream Northern Illinois vs. Idaho on Watch ESPN




					www.espn.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NIU can't hit anything. Were up most of the half and then Idaho closed out on like a 12-15 to 2 run or something like that. They just fling the ball up. Defensively, they are the classic double the post type. We can pass into good shots against these guys with 0 problem.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> NIU can't hit anything. Were up most of the half and then Idaho closed out on like a 12-15 to 2 run or something like that. They just fling the ball up. Defensively, they are the classic double the post type. We can pass into good shots against these guys with 0 problem.



It didn't get any better in the 2nd half. They lost 84-47. They have their own freshman big man that has potential but he was unable to stay on the floor. Believe they said he plays for the Finnish U18/U21 squad. 

They played neck and neck with UNI last time I watched them so chalking this one up to travel and a tough shooting night but we really should be able to beat these guys solidly if we're hitting shots.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Ball State 74
Duquesne 73

34 seconds left


----------



## ISUCC

Oh My! Duquesne wins on the LAST shot 78-77, crazy!


----------



## BlueBleeder

Beat me to it....that was a helluva finish....WOW!


----------



## Gotta Hav

Du'qu-es-ne wins at home today against Ball U  78 - 77 on a last second 3 point prayer shot.

Heart breaker for Testicle Tech.  Du'qu-es-ne is now 7-1 on the year.


----------



## ISUCC

BlueBleeder said:


> Beat me to it....that was a helluva finish....WOW!


I didn't think he was gonna get that shot off, that was CLOSE! certainly a prayer of a shot!


----------



## jturner38

Read this story if interested. 









						NMSU coaches held onto gun used by player in self-defense killing
					

Experts say coaches "didn't cooperate" with police investigation




					www.koat.com


----------



## IndyTreeFan

jturner38 said:


> Read this story if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NMSU coaches held onto gun used by player in self-defense killing
> 
> 
> Experts say coaches "didn't cooperate" with police investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koat.com


Yikes!


----------



## dino

7-1 marshall vs 7-1 dusquesne at 7pm on ESPN+. Should be a good game. Marshall is much better than I would’ve thought. Marshall is ranked 102 at kenpom. Duquesne is currently 114 and only a 2 point favorite at home, per ESPN.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dino said:


> 7-1 marshall vs 7-1 dusquesne at 7pm on ESPN+. Should be a good game. Marshall is much better than I would’ve thought. Marshall is ranked 102 at kenpom. Duquesne is currently 114 and only a 2 point favorite at home, per ESPN.



Watching. Announcers say Marshall's coach says they run the positionless offense, too. They are getting great shots so far. Quite a few offensive boards, too.

Duquesne looks bigger but slow and plodding.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Forgot Marshall has that Jacob Connor that we offered last year. We also offered their guard Kinsey back in 2018.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Marshall looks a lot like us.


----------



## treeman

Marshall looks pretty damn good


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Marshall looks pretty damn good



Was 30-27 and now it's 44-27. With a quickness.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

One difference is Marshall continually traps the ball on the sides and double everyone in the post.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Was 30-27 and now it's 44-27. With a quickness.


Was 30-27 and *then a 6 minute highlight reel happened* now it's 44-27

Fixed it for you


----------



## Gotta Hav

jturner38 said:


> Read this story if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NMSU coaches held onto gun used by player in self-defense killing
> 
> 
> Experts say coaches "didn't cooperate" with police investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.koat.com


This college campus life story is so effed up, even the world-class parody writers at The Babylon Bee couldn't lampoon this story....

But heck, isn't this low-life crap almost an annual event in Terre Haute with ISU students....the disturbing aspect of this story is that college coaches got involved in protecting a basketball player....obstructing justice.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Was 30-27 and *then a 6 minute highlight reel happened* now it's 44-27
> 
> Fixed it for you



I mean, you ain't wrong. Hope we get this version of Duquesne myself.


----------



## pbutler218

Marshall....like us at times finding it hard to hold a big lead.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Marshall....like us at times finding it hard to hold a big lead.



Yep, making their run.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Marshall going to hold on. The biggest thing in the 2nd half is they quit shooting the 3. Didn't get their first hit until like 8m left mark or something like that. 

Duquesne is going to be a very good challenge for us. We've got to focus on movement the full 40 to win.


----------



## BrokerZ

Duquesne is a really good offensive rebounding team. That’s going to be tough for us, for sure.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Something wild:

D3 Grinnell won 124-67 last night without shooting a single 2PT FG. This is the school that had the 100 point scorer several years back. They're 4-6 on the year.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> Something wild:
> 
> D3 Grinnell won 124-67 last night without shooting a single 2PT FG. This is the school that had the 100 point scorer several years back. They're 4-6 on the year.


And only shot 6 free throws and one guy shot 4 of those and took 111 shots!!!!! christ that was a track meet!


----------



## swsycamore

Gotta Hav said:


> Were any of them R.T. Green's grandkids?   Very few on here ever got see R.T. play at ISU.  I did, and when he came in, it was all of the above and more.   How he ever got a scholarship to play for the Sycamores was beyond me.    R.T. was Steve Green's older brother.  Steve Green was Bobby Knight's 1st recruit.


Totally inappropriate post.  R.T. was fraternity brother of mine and an outstanding person.  He advertises on our TV games.  He was a pretty good ball player.  Don't tear down loyal Sycamores.


----------



## swsycamore

ISUCC said:


> You should see Duquesne's home schedule, I don't know how they got so many good home games, it's very impressive


Look at all of the Valley teams schedules and you will see that they all play a better schedule than we do.  Even Evansville slips in one or two biggies.  Is JS or Clink responsible for the scheduling?


----------



## dino

swsycamore said:


> Look at all of the Valley teams schedules and you will see that they all play a better schedule than we do.  Even Evansville slips in one or two biggies.  Is JS or Clink responsible for the scheduling?


It’s the coaching staff. JS recently joked that the schedule was Matt graves fault but I believe it was tongue in cheek. They basically only had 3 non con games to schedule this year because of prior agreements. plus the increased league schedule shortened the non con from 13 to 11 games.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dino said:


> It’s the coaching staff. JS recently joked that the schedule was Matt graves fault but I believe it was tongue in cheek. They basically only had 3 non con games to schedule this year because of prior agreements. plus the increased league schedule shortened the non con from 13 to 11 games.


I think you could normally expect more competition from NDS, Miami and Green Bay.


----------



## Bluethunder

UMKC is currently playing at UWGB. 

Green Bay up 7 in the second half.  Starting to look more and more that UMKC played their best game of the year against us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> UMKC is currently playing at UWGB.
> 
> Green Bay up 7 in the second half.  Starting to look more and more that UMKC played their best game of the year against us.



I mean, we beat ourselves that day if we're being honest. Shoot poorly from the FT line. Was also before we really used Avila so I think had we kept him in there more, likely different. Think he played like 4-5 minutes... maybe less.


----------



## Bluethunder

I’m no fan of IU but they are getting absolutely hammered by the officials in this IU v Arizona game. 

I know many in here will be glad to hear that but still, it’s pretty bad. IU fans are about to burn the arena down at this point.


----------



## Huff77

Bluethunder said:


> I’m no fan of IU but they are getting absolutely hammered by the officials in this IU v Arizona game.
> 
> I know many in here will be glad to hear that but still, it’s pretty bad. IU fans are about to burn the arena down at this point.


Yeah...you're not wrong.  Heck of a game tho ..IU vs. Europe semi-pro


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Bluethunder said:


> I’m no fan of IU but they are getting absolutely hammered by the officials in this IU v Arizona game.
> 
> I know many in here will be glad to hear that but still, it’s pretty bad. IU fans are about to burn the arena down at this point.


Yeah I’ve seen enough over the years where the refs look like they’re still worried about Bobby throwing a chair.  No worries lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> I mean, we beat ourselves that day if we're being honest. Shoot poorly from the FT line. Was also before we really used Avila so I think had we kept him in there more, likely different. Think he played like 4-5 minutes... maybe less.



Just looked at the box. He only played 2 minutes.


----------



## Bluethunder

I think IU fans are starting to wake up to the fact that their team really isn’t that good. A product of their schedule.  All of a sudden they have to go on the road against a decent Rutgers team and play at a neutral site (that was 80% IU fans) and get handled by Arizona and reality is setting in. 

You can’t play Jackson State and Bethune Cookman at home all year long. Sooner or later you have to play someone. They beat UNC and thought it was a big deal. But now UNC is 6-4 and out of the top 25


----------



## Huff77

Huff77 said:


> Yeah...you're not wrong.  Heck of a game tho ..IU vs. Europe semi-pro


Arizona also getting away with antics we get T'd up all day for.


----------



## Bluethunder

I know everyone is still bummed about last nights game, but in the category of “it could be worse”, here is worse…..

https://news.yahoo.com/texas-mens-b...gwPmvHCuZ-atsEortXtN_Eh4CA88sT-wSXOYaJvzg__0x


----------



## pbutler218

Wow. Not good for that program.


----------



## treeman

Can someone explain what exactly is going on what exactly happened in Louisville this year. Literally one of the worst teams in Bball this year. I saw where there has never been a p5 team EVER start the season 0-7 and UL currently sits at 0-9 and not even remotely competitive the last month or so. They just lost to a 2-9 Florida State (305 RPI) by 22. Their showdown with an 0-6 Florida A&M team might be there only chance at a win this season. Just crazy how something like this happens to a program that some would consider a Blue Blood and top 10 program in the country.  I know Petino happened and whatever UL has coming to them is warranted, but still crazy to see happen.


----------



## dino

treeman said:


> Can someone explain what exactly is going on what exactly happened in Louisville this year. Literally one of the worst teams in Bball this year. I saw where there has never been a p5 team EVER start the season 0-7 and UL currently sits at 0-9 and not even remotely competitive the last month or so. They just lost to a 2-9 Florida State (305 RPI) by 22. Their showdown with an 0-6 Florida A&M team might be there only chance at a win this season. Just crazy how something like this happens to a program that some would consider a Blue Blood and top 10 program in the country.  I know Petino happened and whatever UL has coming to them is warranted, but still crazy to see happen.


Probably a combination of average d1 talent and a first year coach that hasn’t been able to gel the team yet. They lost their exhibition to a non d1 and haven’t won yet. Had 3 buy games to start the year and lost all 3. I’d say the top 250 teams in ncaa would’ve won at least one of those first 3 games. Pretty embarrassing stuff all around.


----------



## 4Q_iu

treeman said:


> Can someone explain what exactly is going on what exactly happened in Louisville this year. Literally one of the worst teams in Bball this year. I saw where there has never been a p5 team EVER start the season 0-7 and UL currently sits at 0-9 and not even remotely competitive the last month or so. They just lost to a 2-9 Florida State (305 RPI) by 22. Their showdown with an 0-6 Florida A&M team might be there only chance at a win this season. Just crazy how something like this happens to a program that some would consider a Blue Blood and top 10 program in the country.  I know Petino happened and whatever UL has coming to them is warranted, but still crazy to see happen.



I believe the Germans have a word for it...

Schadenfreude


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Can someone explain what exactly is going on what exactly happened in Louisville this year. Literally one of the worst teams in Bball this year. I saw where there has never been a p5 team EVER start the season 0-7 and UL currently sits at 0-9 and not even remotely competitive the last month or so. They just lost to a 2-9 Florida State (305 RPI) by 22. Their showdown with an 0-6 Florida A&M team might be there only chance at a win this season. Just crazy how something like this happens to a program that some would consider a Blue Blood and top 10 program in the country.  I know Petino happened and whatever UL has coming to them is warranted, but still crazy to see happen.



First, Payne is a complete unknown quantity as a coach. But, Jimmy's and Joe's over X's and O's. Say it all the time, but recruiting is the *SINGLE MOST IMPORTANTING THING FOR A COLLEGE ATHLETICS PROGRAM*. You could roll the Voltron of Wooden/K/Knight/Izzo/Williams but if you've got a bad roster, AT BEST, you can make them serviceable. Hell, look at all of the "greats" currently still coaching when they miss on a class or two. Izzo is a Mount Rushmore coach for many and he's 7-4 this year, for example. 

Under Chris Mack, Louisville's recruiting on the national scale took several steps down. It really has continually dropped every year since Pitino left. His first recruiting class didn't end up panning out and then he was chasing the roster from there. I've long believed that early commits for national powers are often grossly overrated with the rankings and they seemed to get quite a few early commits. I feel like the services do this to sell their $100/year subs to the Power 5 school sites. 

Just my take on the situation from the outside as someone that follows college recruiting very closely.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Chris Beard...

Suspended Indefinitely

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nc...sedgntp&cvid=dcfdf85d8f5c47e4a153e2d36e52b7fc

Story gets worse

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nc...ge-basketball-coach-s-arrest/ar-AA15cwY0?ocid


----------



## jturner38

Just in case anyone is curious.

Quadrant 1: Home 1-30, Neutral 1-50, Away 1-75
Quadrant 2: Home 31-75, Neutral 51-100, Away 76-135
Quadrant 3: Home 76-160, Neutral 101-200, Away 135-240
Quadrant 4: Home 161-353, Neutral 201-353, Away 241-353
So as of DEC 13th and the current NET rankings this is what our non con schedule looks like. 

(H) 352. Green Bay - Quad 4 

(H) 137 . Ball State - Quad 3

(H) 293. North Dakota State - Quad 4

(N) 202. East Carolina - Quad 4

(N) 279. UMKC - Quad 4

(N) 200. Drexel - Quad 3

(H) 327 . Miami OH - Quad 4

(A) 179 USI - Quad 3

(A) 155. Duquesne - Quad 3

(H) 302. NIU - Quad 4


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The quadrant system was literally developed for the power conferences. Their NET/RPI/BPI ratings are baked in due to playing each other. It is conference tournament or bust or getting someone on the committee that will fight till the death.


----------



## jturner38

Jason Svoboda said:


> The quadrant system was literally developed for the power conferences. Their NET/RPI/BPI ratings are baked in due to playing each other. It is conference tournament or bust or getting someone on the committee that will fight till the death.


While true but mid majors or let’s just say anybody non Power conferences can’t play that the type of schedule we have if we want to be in the conversation. Schedule better and win those games first. Secondly which gets over looked the conference as a whole has to schedule better. Then we can have the conversation about the NCAA screwing ppl over which we already know they do. Would you rather be in the conversation or not at all?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jturner38 said:


> While true but mid majors or let’s just say anybody non Power conferences can’t play that the type of schedule we have if we want to be in the conversation. Schedule better and win those games first. Secondly which gets over looked the conference as a whole has to schedule better. Then we can have the conversation about the NCAA screwing ppl over which we already know they do. Would you rather be in the conversation or not at all?



I would rather their controls put into place to make the system equitable. Since that won't happen, I don't really give a shit. For example, I think P5s should be negatively penalized if they play a school too far outside of their NET/RPI/BPI ranking -- whatever system the NCAA wants to use. Likewise, I think they should be negatively penalized for refusing to go on the road to play non-P5 schools. There needs to be a comprehensive BCS type algo developed to pick the NCAA Tournament field and take the grandstanding of the selection committee out of it.

So until shit like that happens, I do agree you simply schedule as well as you can and try to knock all of them down. Likewise, this is why I root on all Valley teams when they aren't playing us because then when we do play them, their ranks are higher so it is more impactful to our wins. But even so, a couple Q2 opportunities are about as good as any Valley team can do on any given year due to how they created the system to lock us out.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I think the days of scheduling a tough out of conference schedule are gone.  With the inability to get an at-large as a mid-major, unless you just have a special team, scheduling becomes more about preparing yourself for the conference season, and getting to play your best basketball in March.  I have no problems with the schedule we have this year.  I like winning, and since we have no realistic shot at an at-large, I'm good with these teams.  

Except USI... 🤣


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> I would rather their controls put into place to make the system equitable. Since that won't happen, I don't really give a shit. For example, I think P5s should be negatively penalized if they play a school too far outside of their NET/RPI/BPI ranking -- whatever system the NCAA wants to use. Likewise, I think they should be negatively penalized for refusing to go on the road to play non-P5 schools. There needs to be a comprehensive BCS type algo developed to pick the NCAA Tournament field and take the grandstanding of the selection committee out of it.
> 
> So until shit like that happens, I do agree you simply schedule as well as you can and try to knock all of them down. Likewise, this is why I root on all Valley teams when they aren't playing us because then when we do play them, their ranks are higher so it is more impactful to our wins. But even so, a couple Q2 opportunities are about as good as any Valley team can do on any given year due to how they created the system to lock us out.


The real solution to scheduling is to have the NCAA handle scheduling like the NFL, NBA, and MLB do.  Everyone gets the same # of home/away games, P5 can't shy away from playing anyone on the road, you could even build in easier schedules for teams that were bad the previous year.  Of course, the NCAA is totally corrupt, so this would never happen.

They're going to kick us out of "their" tournament soon anyway, so this will all be moot...


----------



## dino

Jason Svoboda said:


> The quadrant system was literally developed for the power conferences. Their NET/RPI/BPI ratings are baked in due to playing each other. It is conference tournament or bust or getting someone on the committee that will fight till the death


Quad system exists to give different weight to where games are actually played. Saying that you beat #50 means something different when you consider the difference between playing them at home, their home, or on a neutral site. 

Power conference schools benefit most because they are usually playing other highly ranked teams in their league.


----------



## dino

Not exactly talking specifically about quad systems but it’s the same reason why it exists. 



			https://kenpom.com/blog/tiers-of-joy/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dino said:


> Quad system exists to give different weight to where games are actually played. Saying that you beat #50 means something different when you consider the difference between playing them at home, their home, or on a neutral site.
> 
> Power conference schools benefit most because they are usually playing other highly ranked teams in their league.



Yeah, that's what I'm saying. It's is systemically broken. As most conference teams split H/H save for the teams that usually end up being upper echelon, it is mathematically designed to protect the interests since the rankings of the very teams means they are locked into the various quadrants regardless of the game being a home/road/neutral court game.

For example, you can pretty much guarantee that the Big Ten and ACC teams will all be locked inside the Top 60 on a yearly basis. So since they play each other for the majority of their schedule, if they split H/H, they essentially cement their ranks. By design. Protect tournament selections and shares at all costs. It's literally the only payday given out by the NCAA.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Guys, girls, and non-binaries:  Let's not try to compare ourselves to P5 teams.  They are a different class of athlete. 
Someone mentioned "special team" above, (example Bird); but average or good mids are not going to compete with highs on a game-to-game basis. 
Mids do not even belong in the NCAA tournament unless they, by accident, get 2-3 exceptional players by luck. 
I am hoping we can get into the NIT if we don't win our tournament.  For that, we may need to win our conference.
The non-con schedule doesn't mean that much.


----------



## dino

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm saying. It's is systemically broken. As most conference teams split H/H save for the teams that usually end up being upper echelon, it is mathematically designed to protect the interests since the rankings of the very teams means they are locked into the various quadrants regardless of the game being a home/road/neutral court game.
> 
> For example, you can pretty much guarantee that the Big Ten and ACC teams will all be locked inside the Top 60 on a yearly basis. So since they play each other for the majority of their schedule, if they split H/H, they essentially cement their ranks. By design. Protect tournament selections and shares at all costs. It's literally the only payday given out by the NCAA.


All of that makes sense.

I guess I was thinking more how it’s used to change how people look at wins, in regards to where the game is played.
In reality, it’s always going to make power conference look better. But the real tool is that it gives you a scale on how good/bad certain wins or losses are.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dino said:


> All of that makes sense.
> 
> I guess I was thinking more how it’s used to change how people look at wins, in regards to where the game is played.
> In reality, it’s always going to make power conference look better. But the real tool is that it gives you a scale on how good/bad certain wins or losses are.


If you watch IU they blow out quad 4 teams and get to a pretty high RPI then they play H and H with many of the top teams in the country in conference.
Naturally, they can play close to them or beat them at home and they stay up high.  What were they 7th in the Big10 last year and made the tournament?
That option is not available to mids.


----------



## DyedBlue

Jason Svoboda said:


> For example, you can pretty much guarantee that the Big Ten and ACC teams will all be locked inside the Top 60 on a yearly basis.


I thought I should check the validity of your strong statement that ALL Big 10 and ACC Teams will always be locked inside the Top 60 in KenPom or whatever .

I found 16 of the 29 teams in the top 60.    Far from "ALL".

4:  Purdue


----------



## DyedBlue

DyedBlue said:


> I thought I should check the validity of your strong statement that ALL Big 10 and ACC Teams will always be locked inside the Top 60 in KenPom or whatever .
> 
> I found 16 of the 29 teams in the top 60.    Far from "ALL".
> 
> 4:  Purdue


17 Actually but I got "time Limited' on the message while researching.

Purdue at 4;  IU at 16; MD at 17; OSU at 20; Illinois at 21; Iowa at 25; Rutgers at 32; PSU at 33: Wisc at 34; Mich St at 39; Michigan at 44

Va at 9; Duke at 13; UNC at 24; Va Tech at 29; Miami, Fl at 43 and NCSU at 52


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dino said:


> All of that makes sense.
> 
> I guess I was thinking more how it’s used to change how people look at wins, in regards to where the game is played.
> In reality, it’s always going to make power conference look better. But the real tool is that it gives you a scale on how good/bad certain wins or losses are.



Yeah, it can look good at times and theoretically makes a ton of sense if they didn't do everything else to game it.

I like ITF's NCAA scheduling, but I'm not sure they can pull it off due to the sheer number of schools and what not so that is why I'm for coming up with a BCS-style algo that will hold P5s accountable. If that was done, it solves MM scheduling problems in one fell swoop. Then if they actually get the wins by competition, so be it.

The


DyedBlue said:


> 17 Actually but I got "time Limited' on the message while researching.
> 
> Purdue at 4;  IU at 16; MD at 17; OSU at 20; Illinois at 21; Iowa at 25; Rutgers at 32; PSU at 33: Wisc at 34; Mich St at 39; Michigan at 44
> 
> Va at 9; Duke at 13; UNC at 24; Va Tech at 29; Miami, Fl at 43 and NCSU at 52



Now do this. Grab the NET ranking that the NCAA uses for the last 5 years. How many non P5 teams were in the Top 60 each year outside of Gonzaga who was let behind the velvet rope.


----------



## DyedBlue

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, it can look good at times and theoretically makes a ton of sense if they didn't do everything else to game it.
> 
> I like ITF's NCAA scheduling, but I'm not sure they can pull it off due to the sheer number of schools and what not so that is why I'm for coming up with a BCS-style algo that will hold P5s accountable. If that was done, it solves MM scheduling problems in one fell swoop. Then if they actually get the wins by competition, so be it.
> 
> The
> 
> 
> Now do this. Grab the NET ranking that the NCAA uses for the last 5 years. How many non P5 teams were in the Top 60 each year outside of Gonzaga who was let behind the velvet rope.


I was checking the facts of what you claimed that two specific conferences, the Big 10 and ACC had all of their teams locked into the top 60.   You are now trying to change the basis of your argument.   I am done with the shape shifting argument.   Signing off.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

DyedBlue said:


> I was checking the facts of what you claimed that two specific conferences, the Big 10 and ACC had all of their teams locked into the top 60.   You are now trying to change the basis of your argument.   I am done with the shape shifting argument.   Signing off.



Not at all. You know saying ALL is tongue in cheek, right? My point from the beginning is the measure was designed for and has system issues based on the fact that P5 conferences essentially can boost their own NETs through conference play by giving each other Q1/Q2 games on the regular whereas mid-majors are, by and large, locked out of that once conference season starts. If that isn't what you understood me to say, there you go. I think you're overly focused on those two conferences when I was just using them for a frame of reference as they are considered the P5 elite. 

NET is what is used by the NCAA and what the Quadrant system was developed for. Remember, they went away from RPI for this setup. Why when most schools outside of that are locked out of the opportunities? Further, you are looking at it before conference head to head has occurred, which is the secret sauce to the system.

So looking a previous years where teams finished would be the only data set to actually see it either working as I said or not. I honestly haven’t looked and I’m just going off recollection of watching March Madness Selection shows and listening to a ton of Bracketology stuff. I'd venture a guess that the Top 60 is a majority of the P5 schools with a sprinkling of non P5 conference champs.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, that escalated quickly…🤣


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thought experiment for anyone with time. Record the NET rankings this year before the P5 conference slates start and then see where they all end up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Well, that escalated quickly…🤣


Did it? Just two stat nerds talking about math and probability. At least that is how I saw it.

Maybe I need to rip a page out of SSOM’s playbook? Dyed, I will fight you! Meet me at the Bally on Senior Night!

Better?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here is a resource that illustrates it a bit. Draw a line between the Q2_L and Q3_W and then calculate the numbers in two cols Q1/Q2 and Q3/Q4. You will see P5 conferences see 20-25 games in the left column whereas MVC teams (select it from the dropdown) saw about 9-12. Then drop to a LM conference like the SWAC and you'll see it is about 5 Q1/Q2 opportunities and 25 in the Q3/Q4 column.






						Team Quadrant Wins and Losses Tracker | BracketResearch.com
					






					bracketresearch.com


----------



## EvilleSycamore

Watching Western Ky at Louisville. Western has A 7’5” center who can run the floor but looks like he weighs about 150 lbs. They said he is the tallest player in NCAAMB. Surprising Louisville up by 11 at the half


----------



## pbutler218

Strange night in college basketball. Louisville has scored 46 points......in the first half against WKU and Maryland trails UCLA by 29 points at halftime.....AT HOME!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I actually think you have to be very intentional when you’re trying to build a program… I don’t know if they are getting this granular but they should be.

If you’re a first or second year HC with a bunch of D2 and portal guys you should play a schedule exactly like we have this year. Rack up as many wins as possible and make yourself relevant - which we’ve managed to do. It would not be as impressive if we were 6-5 or some shit with a win vs Iowa Stare or Maryland or some shit.

We have this conversation anytime we’re relevant… But in my opinion you should intentionally schedule straight shit until you develop some real creditable amongst recruits - these dudes are always winning. The recruits don’t care who you’re playing before they get here to get a respectable record - they only care about who’s on the schedule for exposure purposes once they get here. Only straight dogs care about playing a good schedule anyway.

I would schedule like this until you know you can go play in some big time non conference tournaments and actually feel like you’ve got a chance to win the entire thing. Until then / this was perfect IMO. Because you were always going to have to win in STL anyway… Been telling people on here for a long time now that this was the case and people wanted to argue with me. It doesn’t have anything to do with playing a good non conference. The system is rigged and the league as a whole sucks = 1 bid. The end. If every team in this league played 2 or 3 top 50 or top 100 programs every team in this league would have 2 or 3 losses. Simple as that.


----------



## Huff77

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I actually think you have to be very intentional when you’re trying to build a program… I don’t know if they are getting this granular but they should be.
> 
> If you’re a first or second year HC with a bunch of D2 and portal guys you should play a schedule exactly like we have this year. Rack up as many wins as possible and make yourself relevant - which we’ve managed to do. It would not be as impressive if we were 6-5 or some shit with a win vs Iowa Stare or Maryland or some shit.
> 
> We have this conversation anytime we’re relevant… But in my opinion you should intentionally schedule straight shit until you develop some real creditable amongst recruits - these dudes are always winning. The recruits don’t care who you’re playing before they get here to get a respectable record - they only care about who’s on the schedule for exposure purposes once they get here. Only straight dogs care about playing a good schedule anyway.
> 
> I would schedule like this until you know you can go play in some big time non conference tournaments and actually feel like you’ve got a chance to win the entire thing. Until then / this was perfect IMO. Because you were always going to have to win in STL anyway… Been telling people on here for a long time now that this was the case and people wanted to argue with me. It doesn’t have anything to do with playing a good non conference. The system is rigged and the league as a whole sucks = 1 bid. The end. If every team in this league played 2 or 3 top 50 or top 100 programs every team in this league would have 2 or 3 losses. Simple as that.


I've been saying this to friends all year...we were 9-20, let's play a shit schedule to boost appearances and build inside...we can tighten the schedule yearly by small increments until suddenly...boom.  
Now JS doesn't make schedules, but he has the mind to be this intentional, just don't if he is.


----------



## Just A Fan

Louisville upsets Western Kentucky for their first win of the season

There's a sentence you wouldn't expect to read lol


----------



## dino

Dearon tucker starting for a 2-7 CSUN team that hasn’t beat a d1 team yet. On espn+ if you are really bored.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Okay I'm in total shock right now, but Eastern Illinois who was 1-9 against D1 opponents upsets an 8-3 Iowa team 92-83!!! It is EIU's first regular season win over a Big Ten team in 35 years.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Okay I'm in total shock right now, but Eastern Illinois who was 1-9 against D1 opponents upsets an 8-3 Iowa team 92-83!!! It is EIU's first regular season win over a Big Ten team in 35 years.


They were 31 point underdogs. Maybe the biggest point spread upset of the year?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Guess this answers that question!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605756130881413120


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605756130881413120


Wild to know a coach can act like that, but Voss can’t flex and yell with his teammates after an And 1 to go up 15 in the first half…


----------



## bluestreak

well SIUE beat St. Louis on the Billikens home court


----------



## sycamore tuff

Jason Svoboda said:


> Here is a resource that illustrates it a bit. Draw a line between the Q2_L and Q3_W and then calculate the numbers in two cols Q1/Q2 and Q3/Q4. You will see P5 conferences see 20-25 games in the left column whereas MVC teams (select it from the dropdown) saw about 9-12. Then drop to a LM conference like the SWAC and you'll see it is about 5 Q1/Q2 opportunities and 25 in the Q3/Q4 column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Quadrant Wins and Losses Tracker | BracketResearch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bracketresearch.com


I checked out their site.  They show that ISU doesn't have any Q1 wins.  We beat Drake who is ranked  #84 of 363.  That should put them in Q1.


----------



## sycamore tuff

I guess my understanding of quadrants was not correct.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Wild to know a coach can act like that, but Voss can’t flex and yell with his teammates after an And 1 to go up 15 in the first half…


Right right. Or we just hold Voss accountable and tell him they are watching you dude quit flexing on Miami of Ohio it’s not a good look… 

You know how the saying goes… Clean up your own house before you start worrying about everyone else’s. 

We’ve got 13 technical fouls or some shit in 12 games and this is our bitch?! No way. Do better. How about dude fair or unfair they are watching you - when you make a layup maybe just try frowning uncontrollably and don’t say anything?? Try that. 

“We have emotional guys… They just care so much more than anyone else does” ~ Indiana State Fans. 

Give me a break - I’m tired of it.


----------



## Sycamorefan96




----------



## Sycamorefan96

bluestreak said:


> well SIUE beat St. Louis on the Billikens home court


The Cougars were 16 point dogs too. The OVC was out for blood yesterday!


----------



## treeman

Sycamorefan96 said:


>


Dunk City. those were not the kind of highlights I was expecting from a Marty Simmons EIU team


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Right right. Or we just hold Voss accountable and tell him they are watching you dude quit flexing on Miami of Ohio it’s not a good look…
> 
> You know how the saying goes… Clean up your own house before you start worrying about everyone else’s.
> 
> We’ve got 13 technical fouls or some shit in 12 games and this is our bitch?! No way. Do better. How about dude fair or unfair they are watching you - when you make a layup maybe just try frowning uncontrollably and don’t say anything?? Try that.
> 
> “We have emotional guys… They just care so much more than anyone else does” ~ Indiana State Fans.
> 
> Give me a break - I’m tired of it.


Not the point at all. We absolutely need to clean things up and put blinders on to everything outside of winning.

However I watch a TON of college ball and over half of our techs are not called in other games.  Problem being now, if I’m an opposing coach, I am making it apart of my game plan to have my team do everything they can to get under Cam and Voss’s skin.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

treeman said:


> Dunk City. those were not the kind of highlights I was expecting from a Marty Simmons EIU team


They had a couple of pretty sweet alley-oops at their game I went to against Western Illinois a couple of weeks ago. Kinyon Hodges (#10) who had at least 7 of their dunks against Iowa is definitely their best player in my view. They're a pretty athletic group, just not very consistent.


----------

